# Blüht Zebragras ?



## michaK (13. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,
habe heute dieses hier an meinem Zebragras/__ schilf entdeckt :

 

 

Wird das etwa eine Blüte sprich Puschel wie beim __ Pampasgras ?

Wer kennt sich aus  ?

Gruß Michael


----------



## fleur (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Blüht Zebragras ?*

Hallo Michael,

mein Zebragras blüht am Ende der Stengel fedrig, rötlich (ist schwer, die beschreibende Biologie). Auf deinen Bildern sitzt dieser "Püschel" scheinbar seitlich. Es sieht irgendwie nach Wachstumsfehler aus. 
Bei Wiki nix gefunden

beste Grüße 
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der seinem Namen wieder garkeine Ehre macht)

Hab bei mir ein Foto gefunden, die Blütenstände kann man am Ende der Stengel erkennen (wenn man will)


----------



## Puki (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Blüht Zebragras ?*

mein zebragraß blühz auch so wie oben! 
sie werden aber auch noch so größer...dauert noch n bisl!...und irgendwann haste leicht rötliche puschel auf den stielen  
naja hoffe ich konnte ien kleines bisschen helfen!^^

lg pascal


----------

